# Critique Indra - 3 years old



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

By the time I was able to take the picture she already had moved her foot and looked the other way LOL. Darn Phone Camera!



























































































I don't have a nice camera since my 600 dollar camera was stolen back in Germany... hope those pics are good enough to critique


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Good looking dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have the knowledge to critique, but she (and you ) look happy..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, she is doing fantastic 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i will have a go at it; looks like an excellent topline (first pic), good angulation in rear, overall balanced dog, good bone density, rich pigment, left ear appears not firm, nice athletic looking animal.

i don't know what i am talking about.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

She looks like she has a good reach on the running pick. I laughed at the soccer ball pic. The ball looks like Fiona's. I get already busted ones from kids. About her stack, is she SL or WL? If SL, I don't see the downward angulation of the rear. She looks healthy and athletic.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheyanna said:


> She looks like she has a good reach on the running pick. I laughed at the soccer ball pic. The ball looks like Fiona's. I get already busted ones from kids. About her stack, is she SL or WL? If SL, I don't see the downward angulation of the rear. She looks healthy and athletic.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



She is West German Working Line. 

Here is her Pedigree. 

@X11: to this day I don't know what happened to her ear. They were both standing perfectly before she went into teething. Either the Cartilage was damaged somehow, or she's just got a soft ear. 

Nonetheless, she is an awesome working dog... screw her ear. I am not planning to breed her anyways. Her whole litter turned out fantastic. She is very athletic and a bit crazy too.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

x11 said:


> i will have a go at it; looks like an excellent topline (first pic), good angulation in rear, overall balanced dog, good bone density, rich pigment, left ear appears not firm, nice athletic looking animal.
> 
> i don't know what i am talking about.


I would say all of the above but add she looks a little 'leggy'.
But then, I don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She's not a small female, that's for sure. She is just within the standard, height wise. 

Would love to hear a critique from some of the good people. I know she'd probably get a G raiting because of her ear. With a lenient judge maybe a SG if we'd be lucky.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mrs.K said:


> She's not a small female, that's for sure. She is just within the standard, height wise.
> 
> *Would love to hear a critique from some of the good people. *I know she'd probably get a G raiting because of her ear. With a lenient judge maybe a SG if we'd be lucky.


Some day I hope to be one of the good people.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

She has a very nice pedigree. I bet she has some drive.


----------

